
Puppy Linux on the MK802 $74 mini PC - voodoochilo
http://liliputing.com/2012/06/puppy-linux-on-the-mk802-74-mini-pc.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Liliputing+%28Liliputing%29
======
jamesgeck0
Note that Puppy Linux runs as root.

<http://puppylinux.org/wikka/Security>

~~~
jevinskie
I really can't fathom why that is. The wiki mentions something about "bloat".
I can hardly imagine that properly using multiple users would bloat much of
anything!

~~~
astrodust
It has 512MB of memory and a 4GB flash drive. That's enterprise level compared
to what many people around here first started using Linux on.

------
astrodust
"Puppy isn’t the prettiest or the most user-friendly Linux-based operating
system I’ve used."

Saying it's not pretty is like saying outer space is kind of cold.

We have Doctors Without Borders for a reason. What we need now is the same
thing for designers to rescue open-source projects like this from their
miserable, hideous state.

------
gcb
Why people get excited by a 1.5ghz and half gig ram running something?

I've run web browsers alongside heavy cad applications on way lower hardware
and not that long ago.

...think my most responsive desktop so far have been a 150mhz 129mb ram Indy
pizza box running irix 5 something, driving a 24" crt with considerable more
pixel count than fullhd.

Funny thing, back then, The system config whole ui was Mozilla 2.0 engine with
js and css1 or something.

~~~
cfn
But then there's the size...

The novelty is the size of these devices. I also run Word and Excel on a 386
at 40 Mhz but it was a full tower not a credit card sized box.

~~~
gcb
Agree. But we should then be saying "omg 1.5ghz full system in that form
factor!" Not that such high spec system can run a sub average set of software
intended for old 486

Btw, the pizza boxes were considered incredible small back in early 90s :)

The sgi Indy even had a "portable" version with attached lcd screen.

~~~
cfn
Yes the Indy was a very cool machine. There was also another one that was a
cube... cannot remember what it was.

------
xxiao
what's the market for this thingy? you need a larger storage, a wireless
keyboard/mouse, and assuming a hdmi-display is somewhere ready for use, with
all that i could just bring a 7" tablet or a 10" netbook, or a smartphone. the
only place i see is schools, every student can carry one and use it in the
computer lab for projects., but then it might get lost, and you probably end
up with more management issues comparing to a thin-client setting or a multi-
head configuration. in short, i don't see a good market for it, no matter how
cheap that is.

~~~
vonmoltke
> you need a larger storage

Why?

> [you need] a wireless keyboard/mouse

Why?

You are presuming a certain use case here. I don't think there is a market for
this product as a portable, general-purpose computing device. I do think there
are a number of other use cases, though:

\- Limited functionality, interactive kiosk/infowall type systems \- Remote
logging and processing systems, particularly for complex sensors \- Embedded
industrial or robotics systems

~~~
xxiao
by minipc i think it's trying to be a portable PC? 2GB NAND might be too
limited for any PC, thus the storage. If it's for a IP STB, you still need
storage for media files. without a wireless keyboard/mouse, how can I use it
as a consumer electronic device? The rest are actually good example, i wish it
exposes more IO pins for robotic and industrial usage, but meanwhile the chip
needs to be industrial-qualified, not all tablet/cellphone chips can be used
in industrial, if at all

